# Treiberproblem



## antargos (23. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe nach sehr langer  Suche keinen passenden Treiber für meinen integrierten Grafikchip gefunden! Ich hab einen "SoundMAX Digital Audio" Chip von Analog Devices. Aber weder Analog Devices, noch SoundMAX bieten aktuelle Treiber an. Meine Treiberversion:  5.12.0001.3515 (Englisch). 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand suchen helfen? 

(Im Anhang befindet sich meine DxDiag. 

greetz, 
antargos


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. März 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast Du einen Rechner von Dell. Dementsprechend würde ich auch dort nach den Treibern suchen: http://www.dell.de


Dunsti


----------



## DerHeacker (24. März 2004)

*analog devices*

hallo für welches betriebsprogramm brauchst du den treiber denn.


----------



## musica (25. März 2004)

Hallo Antargos!
Dieses Problem gibt es immer wieder, was aber viele oft vergessen:
Beim Kauf deines Computers (bzw. Motherboards) muß eine CD-ROM mit allen Treibern für das Motherboard, also auch Onboard-Grafik und Onboard-Sound mit dabei gewesen sein...
mfg
Johannes


----------

